# Packard Bell iPower 9810 GE zu empfehlen?



## kaber (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community ,

hoffe hier Leute mit Erfahrungen in dem Thema meiner Frage zu finden! 

Alos zu meinem Thema:

Ich möchte mir einen zukunftsorientierten Gamer-PC holen. Früher habe ich mir meine Rechner IMMER selbst zusammengestellt und geschraubt.
Irgendwie ist mir diesmal aber nicht danach. Also habe ich mich mal bei Komplett-PC's umgeschaut und bin gestern bei Media-Markt auf dieses Angebot gestoßen:

Packard Bell iPower I9810 GE für 999,- €

Grobe Hardwareübersicht: 

i7 860
6GB RAM
1,5 TB
ATI 5850 1GB RAM

Ihr könnt euch den PC auch im aktuellen MediaMark-Prospekt angucken (Seite 5):

Media Markt. Schnppchen satt im neuen Multimedia-Prospekt.

Ich glaube an sich ist der Preis echt gut. Zu mindest im Vergleich mit anderen Komplett-PCs.

Meine eigentliche Frage ist jetzt nur, was verbaut Packard Bell für Marken?

Sind das alles NoName-Produkte im Gerät?

RAM usw? oder verbauen die gute Qualität?

Wie siehts mit dem nachrüsten aus?

Sind die Komponenten im Rechner festgelötet oder so? Oder wird sowas heute gar nicht mehr gemacht (Kenne sowas noch von Freunden die sich die ersten ALDI-PCs geholt haben. Da war an Nachrüsten nicht wirklich zu denken!)

Vielen Dank schonmal

kaber


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

Was verbaut weiß man erst wenn der PC aufgeschraubt ist. Das Problem ist das es auch bei den verschiedenen Komponenten verschiedene Qualitätsstufen gibt und ich bezweifle das dort eben die beste Qualität reinkommt.


----------



## kaber (26. Februar 2010)

wie würde sich das bemerkbar machen?
würde bei der spieleleistung ein enormer unterschied zu markenhardware bemerkbar sein?
oder merkt man das nur wirklich wenn man uebertakten würde?


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

Das kann sich dadurch bemerkbar machen das de Festplatte lauter ist, beim übertakten. Es gibt da sehr vieles. Letztendlch würde ich wenn du nicht selbst bauen willst mir einen PC zusammen stellen und bei Alternate, Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand montieren lassen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Februar 2010)

Jeder hier im Forum wird dir von dem PC abraten. 

Wenn du allerdings nicht selbst zusammen bauen möchtest, mach's so wie's Riedochs vorgeschlagen hat.

Pack dir diese Sachen in den Einkaufskorb z.B. bei Hardwareversand.de und buch den Zusammenbau(20€) dazu.


*Intel Core i5 750*

*EKL Brocken* 

*Gigabyte GA-P55M* 

*4GB DDR3 Geil *

*SAPPHIRE 5850 Design Edition*

*Arctic Cooling Fusion 550W* 

*Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB* evtl noch ne Zweite mit 1000GB (z.B. F1) oder auch ne SSD

*Antec Threehundred* gibt natürlich auch noch bessere, ist aber echt gut vom P/L

*LG DVD Brenner*


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Jeder hier im Forum wird dir von dem PC abraten.
> 
> Wenn du allerdings nicht selbst zusammen bauen möchtest, mach's so wie's Riedochs vorgeschlagen hat.
> 
> ...


 

Genau meine Meinung...

Stell dir selbst einen PC zusammen oder lass dir von der Community helfen...^^ Dann weißt du wenigstens das du qualitativ was gutes unter der Haube hast....

@ KaiHD7960xx

Du hast Windows 7 vergessen...^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Februar 2010)

> Du hast Windows 7 vergessen...^^


WIN 7 32/64bit Home Premium und auch Proffesionel gibt es nur noch diesen Monat für 35€ bei Microsoft. Für Studenten! 

Habe es gleich 2mal bestellt.  Einmal über meinen Bro und einmal über den Nachbarn.


----------



## kaber (26. Februar 2010)

Danke nochmals für die schnellen Antworten.

Wie gesagt, habe mich noch nie mit Komplett-PC auseinanger gesetzt. 
Es ging mir ja eigentlich genau darum, mir das ganze infomieren im Internet zu ersparen 

Das Zusammeschrauben macht ja sogar total Spaß. Nur kenne ich mich nicht mehr mit der aktuellen Hardware aus.

Aber nach eurem Rat, werde ich wohl einen selber zusammen schrauben!

danke nochmals


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2010)

kaber schrieb:


> Danke nochmals für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> Wie gesagt, habe mich noch nie mit Komplett-PC auseinanger gesetzt.
> Es ging mir ja eigentlich genau darum, mir das ganze infomieren im Internet zu ersparen
> ...


 
Kannst ja ein kleines Tagebuch aufmachen...^^ 
Dann kann man am besten helfen wenns Probleme geben sollte....


----------



## kaber (26. Februar 2010)

hehe, wollte gerade mal anfangen informationen zu sammeln und auf was stoße ich? auf einen bericht über den o.g. packard bell rechner 

siehe hier:
Schnäppchencheck: Packard Bell iPower I 9810GE


----------



## Wadde (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bezweifle dass tomshardware so günstig den Pc zusammenstellen lässt,bestimmt ein 6GB DDR3 speicher für 100€ , billigstes Gehäuse mit mist NT , 1 TB mit Maxtor Festplatten

Der Pc ist für Spieler gedacht, die wenig Wissen aber trozdem nach den Kriterien: I7, 5850, soviel Ram wie möglich, 1TB Festplatte.


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Februar 2010)

ich hab mal ne komplett pc erfahrung gemacht ,nie wieder

die speicher sind meistens samsung speicher ,

netzteil fortron ,da ist bestimmt ne abgespeckte mainbord drin 

und später kann man nicht ocen ,

und die sind meistens auch laut .

was da 1000 euro kostet 
kann man sich selber mit marken hersteller selber pc zusammenstellen .

und man weiß was man eben kauft .

wenn der pc gut sein soll wiso ist keine rede von den netzteil +speicher +festplatte +mainboard =marken 

hier ein kaufsimulition ,

zusammenbauen ganz einfach normalerweise kann man nichts falsch machen ,ist alles beschriftet ,und hier in forum kanns ja auch fragen

preis gesamt =954,24 euro +7 euro versand bei hardwareversand .bei mindefactory ab 00:00 bestellen kein versand bezahlen


----------



## G-Beret (26. Februar 2010)

schon 6Gb machen in einen DualChannelSystem keinen Sinn da müssten es schon 2x3Gb Riegel sein und nicht 3x2Gb.


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

kaber schrieb:


> hehe, wollte gerade mal anfangen informationen zu sammeln und auf was stoße ich? auf einen bericht über den o.g. packard bell rechner
> 
> siehe hier:
> Schnäppchencheck: Packard Bell iPower I 9810GE



Toms Märchenguide ist so glaubhaft wie die Bild.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Februar 2010)

> schon 6Gb machen in einen DualChannelSystem keinen Sinn da müssten es schon 2x3Gb Riegel sein und nicht 3x2Gb.


man kann auch 2x2 und 2x1GB verbauen. 

Aber mehr als 2GB braucht kaum ein Spiel. 500-1000MB für Windows etc reichen auch. 

Macht in der Summe 3GB. Also bei 2x2GB bleiben!


----------



## amdintel (28. Februar 2010)

würde lieber Acer, Medion,  Dell,  HP nehmen ;
von diesem Hersteller habe ich schon oft
gehört das die Verarbeitung nicht so gut ist.


----------



## Wadde (28. Februar 2010)

Acer ist auch nicht gerade der beste, mein Freund hat einen Packard Bell mit Q6600, 8800GTS 640 vor 2-3 jahren gekauft. Sehr gute Verarbeitung,aber jetzt setzen halt viele Hersteller noch mehr auf Plastik...


----------



## olfma (28. Februar 2010)

Moin moin,

ich habe mir den Rechner gestern gekauft! Hauptsächlich will ich mit diesem PC 21 MP große RAW-Dateien aus der Canon 5D MKII und Full-HD-Videos aus der Canon 7D bearbeiten. Hier und da spiele ich z.B. mal "Stalker" , weshalb ich die ATI 5850 haben wollte, aber das Spielen steht absolut nicht im Vordergrund. Deshab wäre es nett, wenn Ihr Euch über die Informationen freut und sachlich Stärken & Schwächen benennt, mir aber den Rechner nicht gleich madig macht, denn für mein Anwendungsgebiet reicht der Rechner meiner Meinung nach aus. Einzig den fehlenden BD-Brenner habe ich gleich gestern nachgerüstet, denn Foto- und Video-Dateien aktueller DSLRs verbrauchen Platz und müssen entsprechend archiviert werden.

Die Verarbeitung des Rechners wirkt solide. Einzig der Prozessor-Kühler wirkt billig. Die Kabel im Inneren waren aufgeräumt und ich hatte keine Probleme, den BlueRay-Brenner nachzurüsten. Allerdings habe ich den letzten freien internen SATA-Steckplatz damit verbraucht. Das Mainbord konnte ich leider nicht identifizieren, da keinerlei Schriftzüge oder Symbole auf der Platine oder den Kühlkörpern zu finden waren. Die Grafikkarte ist eine ATI 5850 im Referenzdesign, also rote Aplikationen in der Ummantelung und ein aufgedrucktes ATI auf dem ebenfalls roten Lüfter. Das Netzteil ist ein FSP450-60EP mit 500 Watt. Laut Internet hat dieses Netzteil eigentlich 450Watt, aber auf dem Typen-Aufkleber steht klar 500Watt. Es sind 4 RAM-Riegel verbaut und alle Steckplätze belegt.

Hier ausgewählte Daten kopiert aus einem Hardwareerkennungs-Programm. Hoffe, das ist so erlaubt und wird nicht als Spam betrachtet!? Der LG BlueRay-Brenner wurde von mir nachgerüstet! Komischerweise ist oft der Name "Acer" zu sehen. Scheinen wohl zusammen OEM-Boards zu labeln oder Sandra Light liest falsch aus, denn da müsste meiner Meinung nach "Intel" stehen!? Und stimmt es, dass man auf 16GB RAM max. ausbauen kann? Dachte, bei 8 GB wäre Ende.



*Prozessor:*

Hersteller : Intel
Modell : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz
Geschwindigkeit : 3GHz
Spitzenprozessorleistung (PPP) : 46.82GFLOPS
Eingestellte Spitzenleistung (APP) : 14WG
Kerne pro Prozessor : 4 Einheit(en)
Threads pro Kern : 2 Einheit(en)
Typ : Quad-Core / Vierfachkern
Bus : Intel CSI (Quick Path)
Paket : FC LGA1156
Maximale Geschwindigkeit : 3GHz / 1x 133MHz (133MHz)
Multiplikator : 22x
Kleinster/Größter/Turbo Multiplikator : 12x - 22x - 26x
Generation : G8
Name : NHM-L (Lynnfield) Core i5/i7 QC 45nm 1.7-3.2GHz+ 0.8-1.375V
Revision/Stepping : 0 / 1E / 5
Stepping Maske : B1
Microcode : MU061E0503
Kernspannungseinstufung : 1.125V
Min/Max Stromaufnahme : 0.000A - 89.000A
Maximaler Strom : 95.00W
Maximaler physikalisch / virtueller Adressbereich : 36-bit / 48-bit
Native Page Size : 4kB
Large Page Size : 2MB
Teilenummer : To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Inventar-Info : To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Serialnummer : To Be Filled By O.E.M.

Coprozessor (FPU)
Geschwindigkeit : 3GHz
Typ : Integriert
Revision/Stepping : 0 / 1E / 5

Speichercontroller
Im Prozessor integriert : Ja
Geschwindigkeit : 2.4GHz
Multiplikator : 18x

*Mainboard & Speicher:*

System
Hersteller : Packard Bell
Modell : ipower G3710
Familie : Packard Bell Desktop
Serialnummer : PTU51020030030FF152700
Nr : 46A6FB90-1020E833-06202201-00000055
SKU Number : To Be Filled By O.E.M.

Mainboard
Hersteller : Packard Bell
MP Unterstützung : Nein
MPS Version : 1.40
Modell : FMP55
Typ : Mainboard
Serialnummer : U01S100303707
Inventar-Info : To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Einbauort im Gehäuse : To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System BIOS : 64-0100-000001-00101111-121509-LfdHvdImc

Onboard Geräte
  Onboard Intel GbE Lan : Ethernetadapter (Eingeschaltet)
  Onboard Realtek HD Audio : Soundkarte (Eingeschaltet)

System Speichersteuerung
Ort : Mainboard
Fehlerkorrektur : Kein(e)
Anzahl von Speichersteckplätzen : 4
Maximal installierbarer Speicher : 8GB
BANK0 - DIMM0 : Samsung M378B5673EH1-CH9 6663083B 001003 DIMM Synchron DDR3 2GB/64 @ 1.33GHz
BANK1 - DIMM1 : Samsung M378B2873EH1-CH9 79EA6AF9 001003 DIMM Synchron DDR3 1GB/64 @ 1.33GHz
BANK2 - DIMM2 : Samsung M378B5673EH1-CH9 666306D6 001003 DIMM Synchron DDR3 2GB/64 @ 1.33GHz
BANK3 - DIMM3 : Samsung M378B2873EH1-CH9 79EA6AC1 001003 DIMM Synchron DDR3 1GB/64 @ 1.33GHz

Chipsatz
Modell : Acer Clarksfield/Lynnfield DMI
OEM Gerätename : Intel Clarksfield/Lynnfield DMI
Revision : B2
Bus : Intel CSI (Quick Path)
Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit : 2x 2.4GHz (4.79GHz)
Maximale FSB-Geschwindigkeit : 2x 3.2GHz (6.4GHz)
Ein/Aus-Breite : 20-bit / 20-bit
HTT - Hyperthread Technologie : Nein
Maximale Busbandbreite : 18.7GB/s
Maximaler Strom : 20.00W

Chipsatz 1 Hub Schnittstelle
Typ : Hub-Interface
Version : 2.00
Anzahl von Anschlüssen : 4
Breite : 16-bit
Vollduplex : Ja
Multiplikator : 2x

Chipsatz
Modell : Intel Core Desktop (Lynnfield) UnCore
OEM Gerätename : Intel Core Desktop (Lynnfield) UnCore
Revision : A5
Bus : Intel CSI (Quick Path)
Version : 1.00
Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit : 2x 2.4GHz (4.79GHz)
Maximale FSB-Geschwindigkeit : 2x 2.4GHz (4.79GHz)
HTT - Hyperthread Technologie : Ja
EA Warteschlangentiefe : 64 Anfrage(n)

Chipsatz 2 Hub Schnittstelle
Typ : Intel CSI (Quick Path)
Version : 1.00
Multiplikator : 18x
Geschwindigkeit : 2x 2.4GHz (4.79GHz)

Logische/Chipsatz Speicherbänke
Bank 0 : 2GB DIMM DDR3 9-9-9-24 4-33-11-6 2T
Bank 1 : 1GB DIMM DDR3 9-9-9-24 4-33-11-6 2T
Bank 3 : 2GB DIMM DDR3 9-9-9-24 4-33-11-6 2T
Bank 4 : 1GB DIMM DDR3 9-9-9-24 4-33-11-6 2T
Maximal installierbarer Speicher : 16GB
Unterstützte Speichertypen : DIMM DDR3 Scrubbing
Kanäle : 2
Speicherbusgeschwindigkeit : 2x 665MHz (1.33GHz)
Maximale Speichergeschwindigkeit : 2x 333MHz (666MHz)
Multiplikator : 5x
Breite : 64-bit
Im Prozessor integriert : Ja
Kerne pro Speicher-Controller : 4 Einheit(en)
Stromsparmodus : Nein
Fixed Hole präsent : Nein
Maximale Speicherbusbandbreite : 20.78GB/s

APIC 1
Version : 2.00
Multiplikator : 1/2x
Maximale Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler verwendet : Ja
Erweiterte Unterstützung : Ja

Speichermodul
Hersteller : Samsung
Modell : M378B5673EH1-CH9
Serialnummer : 6663083B
Typ : 2GB DIMM DDR3
Technologie : 8x(1024Mx8)
Geschwindigkeit : PC3-10700U DDR3-1334
Monitor Standard Timings : 9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5
Version : 1.00
Herstellungsdatum : Freitag, 15. Januar 2016
Setze Takt @ 457MHz : 6-6-6-16 3-22-7-3
Setze Takt @ 533MHz : 7-7-7-19 3-26-8-4
Setze Takt @ 610MHz : 8-8-8-22 4-30-9-5
Setze Takt @ 686MHz : 9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5

Speichermodul
Hersteller : Samsung
Modell : M378B2873EH1-CH9
Serialnummer : 79EA6AF9
Typ : 1GB DIMM DDR3
Technologie : 8x(1024Mx8)
Geschwindigkeit : PC3-10700U DDR3-1334
Monitor Standard Timings : 9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5
Version : 1.00
Herstellungsdatum : Freitag, 15. Januar 2016
Setze Takt @ 457MHz : 6-6-6-16 3-22-7-3
Setze Takt @ 533MHz : 7-7-7-19 3-26-8-4
Setze Takt @ 610MHz : 8-8-8-22 4-30-9-5
Setze Takt @ 686MHz : 9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5

Speichermodul
Hersteller : Samsung
Modell : M378B5673EH1-CH9
Serialnummer : 666306D6
Typ : 2GB DIMM DDR3
Technologie : 8x(1024Mx8)
Geschwindigkeit : PC3-10700U DDR3-1334
Monitor Standard Timings : 9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5
Version : 1.00
Herstellungsdatum : Freitag, 15. Januar 2016
Setze Takt @ 457MHz : 6-6-6-16 3-22-7-3
Setze Takt @ 533MHz : 7-7-7-19 3-26-8-4
Setze Takt @ 610MHz : 8-8-8-22 4-30-9-5
Setze Takt @ 686MHz : 9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5

Speichermodul
Hersteller : Samsung
Modell : M378B2873EH1-CH9
Serialnummer : 79EA6AC1
Typ : 1GB DIMM DDR3
Technologie : 8x(1024Mx8)
Geschwindigkeit : PC3-10700U DDR3-1334
Monitor Standard Timings : 9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5
Version : 1.00
Herstellungsdatum : Freitag, 15. Januar 2016
Setze Takt @ 457MHz : 6-6-6-16 3-22-7-3
Setze Takt @ 533MHz : 7-7-7-19 3-26-8-4
Setze Takt @ 610MHz : 8-8-8-22 4-30-9-5
Setze Takt @ 686MHz : 9-9-9-25 4-34-10-5


Laufwerkscontroller
Modell : Acer P55/PM55/3400 6 port SATA AHCI Controller
OEM Gerätename : Intel P55/PM55/3400 6 port SATA AHCI Controller
Schnittstelle : SATA
Revision : A6
Spezifikation : 1.10
Schnellster SATA Modus : G2 / SATA300
Kanäle : 6
Kanäle in Verwendung : 4
Anschluss : G2 / SATA300
Anschluss : G1 / SATA150
Anschluss : G2 / SATA300
Anschluss : G1 / SATA150

Laufwerkscontroller
Modell : Acer JMB36X PCIE-to-SATAII/IDE RAID Controller
OEM Gerätename : Jmicron JMB36X PCIE-to-SATAII/IDE RAID Controller
Schnittstelle : SATA
Revision : A4
Spezifikation : 1.10
Schnellster SATA Modus : G2 / SATA300
Kanäle : 2

*Grafikkarte:*

Display : \\.\DISPLAY1
VGA-kompatibel : Nein
Windowsgerätename : ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series 
OEM Hardware Nr. : PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6899&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00
OEM Gerätename : ATI (AMD) Radeon HD 5800 Series
Gerätename : ATI (AMD) Radeon HD 5800 Series

Chipsatz
Modell : RV870
Geschwindigkeit : 725MHz
Geschwindigkeit Shader : 725MHz
Spitzenprozessorleistung (PPP) : 2TFLOPS
Eingestellte Spitzenleistung (APP) : 1.88WT
Unified Shader : 1440 Einheit(en)
Einheiten Rasteroperationen (ROP) : 32 Einheit(en)
Textur-Mapping-Einheiten (TMU) : 72 Einheit(en)
Maximale Pixel-Füllrate : 23.2GPixel/s
Maximale Textur-Füllrate : 52.2GTexel/s
Maximaler Strom : 170.00W

Logische/Chipsatz Speicherbänke
Gesamtspeicher : 1GB DDR5
Speicherbusgeschwindigkeit : 4x 1GHz (4GHz)
Kanäle : 8
Breite : 32-bit
Maximale Speicherbusbandbreite : 125GB/s

Bus
Typ : PCIe
Version : 2.00
Breite : x16 / x16
Geschwindigkeit : 5Gbps / 5Gbps
Maximale Busbandbreite : 7.81GB/s

Video BIOS
Herstellungsdatum : 09/16/09
Version : 3C00201.100

Umgebungsmonitor 1
Modell : ATI GFX 1-1 HWM 1

Temperatursensor(en)
GPU 1 Temperatur : 53.00°C

Kühlgerät(e)
Automatische Lüftergeschwindigkeitregelung : Ja
GPU-2/Aux-Lüfter : 1295rpm

*Laufwerke:*


Physische Speichergeräte
WDC WD5000AAKS-22V1A0 (500.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, NCQ, 16MB Cache) : 466GB (C (E
WDC WD10EADS-22M2B0 (1TB, SATA300, 3.5", NCQ, 32MB Cache) : 932GB (D
Generic-Compact Flash (USB) : k.A. (H
Generic-xD-Picture (USB) : k.A. (I
Generic-SD/MMC (USB) : k.A. (J
Generic-MS/MS-Pro/HG (USB) : k.A. (K
Generic-MicroSD (USB) : k.A. (L
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH41N (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : k.A. (F
HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH10LS30 (SATA150, BD-RW, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 4MB Cache) : k.A. (G

Logischer Speichergeräte
SYSTEM RESERVED : 100MB (NTFS)
DATA (D : 932GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD10EADS-22M2B0 (1TB, SATA300, 3.5", NCQ, 32MB Cache)
Packard Bell (C : 226GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD5000AAKS-22V1A0 (500.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, NCQ, 16MB Cache)
DATA (E : 227GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD5000AAKS-22V1A0 (500.1GB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, NCQ, 16MB Cache)
PQSERVICE : 13GB (NTFS)
Auswechselbares Laufwerk (H : k.A. @ Generic-Compact Flash (USB)
Auswechselbares Laufwerk (I : k.A. @ Generic-xD-Picture (USB)
Auswechselbares Laufwerk (J : k.A. @ Generic-SD/MMC (USB)
Auswechselbares Laufwerk (K : k.A. @ Generic-MS/MS-Pro/HG (USB)
Auswechselbares Laufwerk (L : k.A. @ Generic-MicroSD (USB)
CD-ROM/DVD (F : k.A. @ HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH41N (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)
CD-ROM/DVD (G : k.A. @ HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH10LS30 (SATA150, BD-RW, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 4MB Cache)

Peripherie
LPC Hub Controller 1 : Acer P55/PM55/3400 LPC Interface Controller
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : ITE IT8720F
Audio Gerät : Acer P55/PM55/3400 High Definition Audio
Audio Gerät : ATI (AMD) AA50h
Laufwerkscontroller : Acer P55/PM55/3400 6 port SATA AHCI Controller
Laufwerkscontroller : Acer JMB36X PCIE-to-SATAII/IDE RAID Controller
USB Controller 1 : Acer P55/PM55/3400 USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Controller 2 : Acer P55/PM55/3400 USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
FireWire/1394 Controller 1 : Acer VT6306 VIA Fire II IEEE-1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller
System SMBus Controller 1 : Intel 801xx/63xx SMBus

Netzwerkdienste
Netzwerkadapter : Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection (Ethernet, 100Mbps)
*
Betriebssystem:*

Windowssystem : Microsoft Windows 7 Home 6.01.7600
Platform Compliance : x64


----------



## amdintel (28. Februar 2010)

vielleicht geben die sich jetzt mehr mühe ?
hatte mal 2003 einen von  Packard  ,
durch weg sehr schlechtr Erfahrungen , das Bios hatte einen Fehler,
wenn man Benutzter PAssw und Setup PAssw. gleich waren stürzte das Bios  ab , 
ein Update gab es nicht,
die Steck Verbindungen Font USB waren alle nicht richtig drauf gesteckt ,
das mit der schlechten Verarbeitung hatte hatte ich auch schon von dem ein oder 
anderen Verkäufer gehört Geiz Markt ,
kein Support , der s.g. Support wird man zu einer Privaten Telefon Anschluss durch gestellt,
wo dann ein Student sitzt der keine Ahnung hat, dafür wählt man dann eine teure 0180-5 Nummer,
der dann meinte "warum Setup und Bios Passw. ?"


----------



## zacharias21 (15. März 2010)

ich hab mir mittlerweile den Rechner auch geholt: schlecht ist er nicht, allerdings muss man mit einigen Einschränkungen rechnen - dazu jedoch später

@olfma:

such mal bei Acer nach:
Aspire M5810

dort wird unter den Infos im Bios Update 16 GB erwähnt, wirklich verstehen konnte ich jetzt aber nicht, ob die 16 GB (mit neuen Bios-Versionen) unterstützt werden oder fälschlicherweise erwähnt und mit neueren Bios Updates wieder nur 8 GB ausgegeben werden


könntest du bitte deine Schritte kurz erläutern, wie du dein Blueray-Laufwerk eingebaut hast ?

ich will mir zwar kein Blueray, dafür aber evtl. ein BD-ROM+DVD-Brenner-LW einbauen und weiß momentan überhaupt nicht, wie ich die Blende bzw. Abdeckung, hinter der die LW verborgen sind entfernen soll, geschweige denn, wie ich die dahinter steckende Metall-Abdeckung vom PC-Gehäuse weg bekommen

vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## sirewgenij (5. Mai 2010)

hi leute gestern hab ich den bekannte (  ) IPower I9810GE in mediamarkt angekuckt. hab auch den pc drin gesehen 4 stecker =6GB hat mir net gefahlen und so eine kleine MOsakarte ( kleine MAsakarte desto billiger ist, meine meinung   ,eigentlich ist fast nichts in MAsakarte .
aber so grob zusagen , beste pc von allen geschäften.
Ich wollte mir sowas kaufen aber dann hab ich hier so vieles gellesen und hab bei hardwareversand.de selber ein pc konfiguriert.
mein eventuel zukunftige PC:

file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Blank/Desktop/mein%20pc.jpg

so meine frage. was kann mann verbessern mit kleines preis. (soll nur 2GB ram sein) oder was ist net so gut was ich ausgefählt hab. brauche dringen rat von euch  vielen dank voraus


----------



## iRaptor (5. Mai 2010)

was soll bitte eine MAsakarte oder MOsakarte sein?! Noch nie im Leben gehört.
Überarbeite mal bitte ein wenig deinen Text ich werde da echt nicht Schlau drauß.

lg


----------



## amdintel (5. Mai 2010)

sirewgenij schrieb:


> hi leute gestern hab ich den bekannte (  ) IPower I9810GE in mediamarkt angekuckt. hab auch den pc drin gesehen 4 stecker =6GB hat mir net gefahlen und so eine kleine MOsakarte ( kleine MAsakarte desto billiger ist, meine meinung   ,eigentlich ist fast nichts in MAsakarte .
> aber so grob zusagen , beste pc von allen geschäften.
> Ich wollte mir sowas kaufen aber dann hab ich hier so vieles gellesen und hab bei hardwareversand.de selber ein pc konfiguriert.
> mein eventuel zukunftige PC:
> ...



und hast du auch den  kopf ganz drinne im PC gehabt um alles richtig zu sehen `? 
was ist eine MOsakarte eine Neue PC Erfindung die wir noch nicht kennen ?  
gut das du den nicht gekauft hast, haste den ärger  mit den Servers später nicht, 
hatte auch mal vor langer Zeit einen Packard Bell  der wandere dann eines Tages in den Müll
kein Bios Update und GK ging nicht . 
Bei  Medion  spart man jetzt am Gehäuse statt 0.7  jetzt 0.4 mm Gehäuse Blech 
bei den kleinen Geräten und am 2. DVD LW .

Allgemein ist die Qualität  der Komplett Rechner merklich schlechter  geworden, 
die Hersteller müssen sparen wegen der Zwangs Abgabe GMA auf PC teile .
also es lohnt bald wieder selber zu schrauben .


----------



## sirewgenij (5. Mai 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> was soll bitte eine MAsakarte oder MOsakarte sein?! Noch nie im Leben gehört.
> Überarbeite mal bitte ein wenig deinen Text ich werde da echt nicht Schlau drauß.
> 
> lg




ops sorry natürlich Mainboard hab ich gedacht  

und der pc welche ich möchte 

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/safebasketdetail.jsp?profil.scbsk_show=588013


----------



## sirewgenij (5. Mai 2010)

em ja natürlich mainboard ) und nicht Masakarte (kommt von neuen russisch 

so meine frage. was kann mann verbessern mit kleines preis. (soll nur 2GB ram sein) oder was ist net so gut was ich ausgefählt hab. brauche dringen rat von euch  vielen dank voraus

PC:

Samsung HD103Si 1TB Sata II EcoGreen 32mb -                      63,71€
Asus Radeon HD 5850 1GB, Pci Express -                                286,99€
NZXT Beta Case Beta-001BK-Black Metal, ATX, ohne Netzteil -  45.79€
Gigabyte GA -MA790FXTA-UD5, ATX, Sockel AM3 -                  148,40€
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 -             137,88€
Windows 7 home premium 64 bit -                                        74,90€
2GB DD3 Crucial Value PC 13333 CL9 -                                   51,93€
Super-Flower SF650P14P 650W -                                          42.11 €

zusammen :                                                                    851,71€


----------



## Lordac (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



> so meine frage. was kann mann verbessern mit kleines preis. (soll nur 2GB ram sein) oder was ist net so gut was ich ausgewählt hab. brauche dringend rat von euch vielen dank voraus


ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, wichtig wäre zu wissen wie viel Geld du ausgeben möchtest und wie groß dein Monitor ist.



> *Festplatte: *Samsung HD103Si 1TB Sata II EcoGreen 32mb - 63,71€


Ich würde je nach Platzbedarf eine Spinpoint F3 mit 500 oder 1000 GB nehmen.



> *Grafikkarte: *Asus Radeon HD 5850 1GB, Pci Express - 286,99€


Hier kommt es auf die Monitorgröße an, für einen 22-24"-Monitor ist sie richtig ausgelegt, alternativ käme eine gebrauchte 4890 in Frage.



> *Gehäuse: *NZXT Beta Case Beta-001BK-Black Metal, ATX, ohne Netzteil - 45.79€


Das NZXT Beta ist gut, spendier ihm aber noch einen Hecklüfter wie z.B. den Scythe Slip Stream.

Wenn du etwas weniger ausgeben möchtest, wäre das Xigmatek Asgard eine Alternative.



> *Mainboard: *Gigabyte GA -MA790FXTA-UD5, ATX, Sockel AM3 - 148,40€


Ein Mainboard mit dem 790FX-Chipsatz brauchst du eigentlich nur wenn du CF nutzen möchtest und/oder das Maximum aus deiner CPU (OC= herausholen willst, ansonsten reicht auch das Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3 oder GA-880GM-UD2H.



> *CPU: *AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 - 137,88€


Auch hier komtm es darauf an für was du den PC nutzen möchtest, ein Athlon II X3 440 wäre z.B. eine günstigere Alternative welche je nach Anspruch ausreicht.



> *Betriebssystem: *Windows 7 home premium 64 bit - 74,90€


Passt.



> *RAM: *2GB DD3 Crucial Value PC 13333 CL9 - 51,93€


Ich würde in jedem Fall gleich 4 GB kaufen.



> *Netzteil: *Super-Flower SF650P14P 650W - 42.11 €


Das Super Flower Golden Green SF-700P14XE hat zwar in der PCGH (05/2010) recht gut abgeschnitten, das vorgeschlagene kommt mir mit knapp 41,- für 650 Watt aber arg billig vor, deshalb würde ich es auf keinem Fall kaufen.

Je nach OC-Verhalten brauchst du 450-550 Watt (z.B. Straight Power 450W, Sharkoon Rush Power 500W oder Cougar CM 550W), sollte CF ein Thema sein würde ich das Cougar CM 700W nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## sirewgenij (5. Mai 2010)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, wichtig wäre zu wissen wie viel Geld du ausgeben möchtest und wie groß dein Monitor ist.
> 
> ...




jo für ganze pc wollte ich bis 900 euro ausgeben. ich wollte so machen das mein pc in 5 jahren noch benutzen kann deswegen wie z.b mainboard mit usb3 und  3 grafik plätze. mit dem Pc wollte ich eigentlich für Diablo 2  vorbereiten. 
meinst  du reicht 500 Watt wenn ich noch welche grafikkarte draufstecke??
allein cpu vebraucht 130 watt!!!
2x2GB hast vollkommen recht.
ich will gute pc für gute spiele. und das er noch lange zeit aktuell sein kann


----------



## sirewgenij (5. Mai 2010)

sirewgenij schrieb:


> jo für ganze pc wollte ich bis 900 euro ausgeben. ich wollte so machen das mein pc in 5 jahren noch benutzen kann deswegen wie z.b mainboard mit usb3 und  3 grafik plätze. mit dem Pc wollte ich eigentlich für Diablo 2  vorbereiten.
> meinst  du reicht 500 Watt wenn ich noch welche grafikkarte draufstecke??
> allein cpu vebraucht 130 watt!!!
> 2x2GB hast vollkommen recht.
> ich will gute pc für gute spiele. und das er noch lange zeit aktuell sein kann


ja monitor 22/23 zoll


----------



## sirewgenij (6. Mai 2010)

und was mit 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sonderposten: Super-Flower Crown Modular 700W


reicht sowas?


----------



## Wadde (7. Mai 2010)

500Watt reicht schon,warum willst du unnötig Strom verbrauchen(nicht böse gemeint).z.b.: Cougar 550


----------



## sirewgenij (8. Mai 2010)

Wadde schrieb:


> 500Watt reicht schon,warum willst du unnötig Strom verbrauchen(nicht böse gemeint).z.b.: Cougar 550



700watt netzteit da für da das ich später nich eine grafikkarte draufstecke. Und mit stromkostet ist eigentlich egal weil ich bezahle immer gleiches preis


----------



## Wadde (8. Mai 2010)

ach so ja dann lieber ein Be Quiet, Seasoniq,Cougar...
welches würdet ihr ihm empfehlen @ andere Mitglieder.?


----------



## Perry (16. August 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit diesem Rechner, mein (ehemaliger) Chef hat den und er ist ihm zu laut, weiß einer was da für ein CPU-Kühler drin ist, oder wie laut das Netzteil ist. Wie groß können die Gehäuselüfter sein?

Er ist halt kein Zocker wo im Fall der Fälle der Spielsound mitläuft sondern er nutzt das Gerät zur Bildbearbeitung, mit Photoshop.


----------

